# Step Stool



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Step Stool for Grandma*

Hello everyone, 

I am currently planning on building a stepping stool for my grandma who is beginning to have trouble getting into bed. The one part that is confusing me is the fact that she would like to have railings on both sides of the stool to help her with stability while going up the stairs. She also wants the depth of each step to be 14-15 inches. From the floor to the top of the mattress the distance is 29 inches. I want the stool to have two steps, and possibly cut some carpet that I can place on top of the stairs. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on stepping stool plans, I do not want to create a plan and have it not be satisfactory or sturdy enough because the last thing I want it to do is break while my grandma tries to use it. 

Thanks everyone in advanced.


----------



## habs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's one I made from red oak ply. The plans are from a book I got from lowes. You could modify the plans to meet your grandmas needs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think since she is wanting a handrail on both sides I would build it more like a stairway than a step stool. In order to do this I'm thinking it should be made about 3' wide so she can turn around and sit into the bed.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I think since she is wanting a handrail on both sides I would build it more like a stairway than a step stool. In order to do this I'm thinking it should be made about 3' wide so she can turn around and sit into the bed.


I think that is a great idea, do you know of the best way to attach that hand rails? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Excuse the crude sketch. Since there will only be a few balusters and not attached to the wall like a stairway, I believe I would extend the balusters down into the base and slide the tread over them when you get them in place. Then being plywood you can just cover with carpet like you wanted.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

I forgot to post the pictures of the step stool that I created. I think it turned out pretty nice!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great. I bet she loves it.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweet and kind of you to have thought of that for your grandmother. Very nice. I am sure this serves her well.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that a rail on both side will provide some stability. However, won't it be difficult to get in and out of bed with a rail on both sides?
Tom


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> I forgot to post the pictures of the step stool that I created. I think it turned out pretty nice!


Very nice!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking very good and stable. Grandma surely loves this.


----------

